# Rear derailleur cleaning and re-greasing



## tjjm36m3 (Mar 4, 2008)

Ok so I know to pull the two pulleys out, clean them, and then re-lube. But are there any other moving components in the rear derailleur that needs re-greasing? How about that pivot bolt that swings the cage back and forth? I don't know where to re-grease there. Thanks.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*info...*

I never take the pulleys off to regrease. I give mine a shot of spray lube, about as often as I lube the chain. The covers over the bushing are not seals, just dust shields. The other pivots can be oiled too. Greasing them requires complete disassembly.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

I use a syringe oiler, not grease, to precisely place a drop or two of oil at the pivots of frt & rear derailleur.

I happen to prefer air tool/compressor oil for that (non-detergent, SAE 20 or 30, i think), but it's non-critical ... any decent engine oil should suffice.

Unlike C-40, I do periodically disasemble rear idler pulleys, clean the pulleys and bushings, and re-assemble with couple drops of oil on the bushings. Over time, moisture and dirt do get past the dust shields.

Note that top & bottom pulleys are different, don't mix! The top pulley is designed with some lateral play, to shift properly. 

One (or both?) of the pulleys are stamped with a rotaation direction arrow -- maybe teeth wear in certain way ?? -- anyway, I re-assemble so pulleys rotate in indicated direction.


----------



## Pirx (Aug 9, 2009)

tom_h said:


> One (or both?) of the pulleys are stamped with a rotaation direction arrow -- maybe teeth wear in certain way ??


One of them; notice that this one has teeth that are not symmetric...


----------



## tjjm36m3 (Mar 4, 2008)

tom_h said:


> One (or both?) of the pulleys are stamped with a rotaation direction arrow -- maybe teeth wear in certain way ?? -- anyway, I re-assemble so pulleys rotate in indicated direction.


Thanks! It looks like the lower pulley is directional and the other is not.


----------

